# Rooster Noise



## Rainbowquest (Apr 17, 2013)

I stay on a housing estate is there such a thing as a quiet rooster or are they all loud in the early morning and all day?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what a housing estate is, but my roosters both crow at 4am every morning and all day long until dark.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Same with mine! I have 5 roosters in 3 different pens. It is a contest sometimes. My Silkie roosters are alittle quieter but not by much!


----------



## Rainbowquest (Apr 17, 2013)

an estate here is a built up area surrounded by houses. looks like I will just have to stay with the hens and maybe get some fertilized eggs down the line


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I live in a similar area... and sort of cheated by allowing Serama roosters.... They have 1/3 the crowing volume as a normal rooster, seem content to be pretty quiet most of the day, and when they do crow it sound like a broken toy more than a rooster. No one's complained yet. *knock on wood* Some people are trying to breed crowless Seramas as they occasionally pop up. I am not sure how useful a tiny rooster is to you though. It's only useful to me because I'm trying to get fertile Serama eggs out of him.


----------

